

Measurement of Higgs Boson Mass at √s = 7 and 8 TeV on ATLAS and CMS Experiments - based2
http://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.114.191803

======
AHHspiders
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1503.07589.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1503.07589.pdf)

------
chmaynard
Note to based2: If you're going to post a link to a scientific article behind
a paywall, at least tell us why we should care about the result.

~~~
Osmium
I don't think it's behind a paywall; it's CC licensed. I can access it and I'm
not connected to an academic network at the moment.

On a broader note, there's a big push for open access at the moment (as there
should be), so there's no longer a need to assume that a paper is behind a
paywall just because it's on a journal's website anymore.

